# A new campaign to help coffee businesses



## Michaelb (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

You may have heard of us before, we're Blink Collective: Marketplace for Experiences.

We're currently looking for coffee shop owners to become part of our growing community. We've a new campaign that we've just set up, aimed at getting coffee shops to run introductory coffee experiences in their shops after hours. These sessions will be a fantastic way to get new people involved in the world of Coffee. As introductory courses, they'll typically run for around 90 minutes (give or take), and give a nice introduction into techniques, knowledge, history and everything in-between.

Our current business model charges a 10% commission for every experience booked through us, but as we're looking to grow our community, we're willing to take you on the site, with the introductory classes, 100% Free. That's Free to list and free to gain bookings. You're more than welcome to add intermediate and advanced classes, and these will only ever have a 10% commission rate taken from every booking (to cover our costs for marketing, advertising etc).

We've some fantastic hosts who've already joined up, I think you'll be familiar with some of the names.

Here's a link to give you all the information you need: http://blinkcollective.com/blinkbarista

I hope you can join us in our campaign, if you've any further questions, please don't hesitate to ask me (Email: [email protected]), or simply bring them up on this forum post.

Thank you,

Michael.


----------



## TheCoffeeLocator (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi,

If you would like to share guest blogs, we will have our blog up and running by the end of the month - please contact us at http://www.thecoffeelocator.com

Look forward to hearing from you


----------

